# لو سمحتم عايز اعرف اجيب القلفونية منين وبكام



## kareemnagi (21 يونيو 2015)

*لو سمحتم عايز اعرف اجيب القلفونية منين وبكام
*


----------



## kareemnagi (21 يونيو 2015)

في واحد بيقولي عنده الكيلو عامل تقريبا 22 جنيه وممكن يجيبلي ؟ الكلام ده صحيح بالسعر ده 
ارجو الافادة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (4 يوليو 2015)

الاخ كريم يمكنك شراؤها من ش الجيش و هناك ستعرف سعرها و اعتقد ان سعر 22 جنيه هو سعر بيع القطاعي وفقك الله


----------



## kareemnagi (5 يوليو 2015)

شكرا لحضرتك بس كده غالية وهتزود سعر المنتج


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (9 يوليو 2015)

kareemnagi قال:


> شكرا لحضرتك بس كده غالية وهتزود سعر المنتج


اخي الكريم الشكر لله اذا كنت تحتاج كميات فاتصل بشركات الكيماويات التي تستورد و هي كثيره يمكنك التعرف عليها من اليولو بيدج او من النت بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## wael_QWE (25 مايو 2016)

:30:


----------

